# Am I the only one who grew up on this show?



## ElricStrot (Oct 16, 2019)

Does anyone else remember the show Gummi Bears? I think in the last 10 yrs I've met 2 other ppl who remember it, I was thinking more on here would tho.  Just curious is all


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 16, 2019)

It was recently mentioned on another thread actually.

forums.furaffinity.net: Favorite Cartoon Themes/Intros


----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 16, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> It was recently mentioned on another thread actually.
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: Favorite Cartoon Themes/Intros


Haha thanks, guess I should have done some digging before I asked  oops


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes. I always wanted to drink gummi juice and bounce around on my butt.


----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 16, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Yes. I always wanted to drink gummi juice and bounce around on my butt.


Not gonna lie, I may have drank a juice box as a kid and went to the trampoline singing the theme song lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 16, 2019)

ElricStrot said:


> Not gonna lie, I may have drank a juice box as a kid and went to the trampoline singing the theme song lol



I didn't have a trampoline.
I had to bounce on the livingroom rug. :/


----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 16, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I didn't have a trampoline.
> I had to bounce on the livingroom rug. :/


Rubbing your butt on the rug, I can see where it all started. 

Sorry couldn't help it, I made myself chuckle with that lol


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2019)

....magic and mystery
Are part of their history,
Along with the secret of 58 other threads....


----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 16, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> ....magic and mystery
> Are part of their history,
> Along with the secret of 58 other threads....


I know, I know, search bar first.  Lesson has been learned. Lol


----------



## Tenné (Oct 16, 2019)

Watched this show a lot when I was a kid. Don't remember anything about it now, though. :/


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 16, 2019)

Watching the intro nudged some faint memories, but I don't think it was a show that particularly stuck with me. Still, it does look nice.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2019)

ElricStrot said:


> I know, I know, search bar first.  Lesson has been learned. Lol


No, I randomly like making shite lyrics for songs I like.  Seriously.

Save yourself and don't look for them...


----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 16, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> No, I randomly like making shite lyrics for songs I like.  Seriously.
> 
> Save yourself and don't look for them...


Haha I got a kick out of it and I may in the future just to at least make sure nothing was posted recently lol


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2019)

Crashing and caring,
Voracious and blaring
Faithful and hopeful
With posts to share...

All through the forum
They hold back decorum
Trudging along
For a win that will be theirs!

LPW's theirs!
Crushing topics here and there and everywhere.
Ideas off the rails again and bleeding despair
Just leave LPW there....


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 16, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Yes. I always wanted to drink gummi juice and bounce around on my butt.


We made it with vodka once. It didn't make our butts bounce, just burn.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 19, 2019)

Some of the obscurity might be because it was a 90's Disney cartoon show that never got a video game adaption!

Chip N Dale Rescue Rangers, Darkwing Duck, Ducktales, Gargoyles, Goof Troop, Mighty Ducks, all got games!

And really, you have 8 characters you could use in a game, 6 bears, 2 humans, so lots of ways it could have been made! 

Woulda been awesome!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 19, 2019)

I remember Gummi Bears but they weren't my thing.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 19, 2019)

Gummi Bears <3


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 19, 2019)

I remember it.  Loved the Disney Afternoon.


----------



## David Drake (Nov 28, 2019)

I remember this one too. Fun fact: the creator also went on to create two of my favorite animated shows of all time: "Gargoyles" and "The Spectacular Spider-Man".

On a completely unrelated note , check out the Ducktales (2017) episode "From The Confidential Case Files of Agent 22!"


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Dec 1, 2019)

Yup since i was 3 for 34 years


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 2, 2019)

Gummi Bears was slightly before my time -- in that the episodes were always over by the time we arrived home from school -- so we grew up on DuckTales instead.


----------



## Rassah (Dec 3, 2019)

Well you're an old fart -.-
(I am too ;.; But I was more a fan of Duck Tales and Darkwing Duck)


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 5, 2019)

Gosh, that's one of my most beloved cartoons!

And at least where I live, it was aired in the times when not a whole lot of other shows were available on regular TV (unless your parents bothered to get the pretty costly cable one). So I think it's relatively well remember among folks around my age.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 1, 2020)

I recently started watching the show on Disney+, and I regret never having seen a single episode when I was little. Although I wasn't born until 1988.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 2, 2020)

I've never actually seen this, but my dad obsessively collects music and this intro was one of his absolute favorites. I've probably heard the intro to this way more than anyone else who has never seen the show.


----------



## Ghostbird (Jan 4, 2020)

I watched it and had toys of them!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 4, 2020)

Gummy bears ^^ every evening 7pm in goodnight show at TVP1

Man I miss those days, or watching Dragon Ball on RTL7 at 5pm in a break from plating with bb guns on playground.

These were good days.


----------

